# eWON & Talk2M: Tausendfach erprobte VPN Fernwartungslösung



## WachMark (29 Januar 2010)

Die Fernwartungslösung perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt. Hard- und Software aus einer Hand.

Seit der Einführung vor über vier Jahren sind bereits über 5.500 weltweit angebundene VPN-Systeme "eWON & Talk2M" im Einsatz. "Talk2M" ist der kostenfreie Verbindungsdienst, der Ihnen mit einem Mausklick die direkte Verbindung zu Ihrer Anlage über das Internet herstellt.

Dazu unzählige DFÜ-Verbindung, von A wie Alaska bis Z wie Zypern, wurden durch den weltweiten Vertrieb, in über 35 Ländern, realisiert. 

Wechselnde oder private IP Adressen stellen nun kein Hindernis mehr da.
Die Verbindungen werden immer von der Anlage bzw. dem Nutzer ausgehend aufgebaut. Ihr Netzwerk ist somit vor unbefugtem Zugriff von außen weiterhin geschützt.

Durch die vorhandenen Schnittstellen, wie MPI / Profibus DP / Seriell & Ethernet sowie die integrierten verschiedenen Modemtypen lässt sich eWON perfekt auf die Anforderungen Ihrer Anlage anpassen.

Gerne stellen wir Ihnen, per Telefon oder persönlich durch einen unserer Aussendienstmitarbeiter bei Ihnen im Haus, unsere Lösungen und Neuheiten, wie z.B. das integrierte UMTS / HSUPA Modem oder die kompakte Gehäuseform der neuen CD Serie, vor.

Ihr Link zur einfachsten Fernwartung




 
*Vertrauen Sie dem Original!*​ 


Ihr Team der Wachendorff Prozesstechnik


----------



## apalm (19 Oktober 2012)

Hallo WachMark,

welche Einstellungen muss man denn bei einem Beckhoff System machen,
um über den Systemmanager die SPS zu erreichen?

Gruß


----------



## WachMark (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo apalm,

da ist ganz simpel: Einfach die Plug'n'route Funktion ausschalten und in dem Beckhoff Controller die LAN IP vom eWON als Standardgateway eintragen.

Ansonsten bitte einfach unseren Support anrufen!


----------



## apalm (22 Oktober 2012)

Findet man die Steuerung dann im System Manager?


----------



## apalm (22 Oktober 2012)

Perfekt, nun klappts! Danke!


----------

